# Aquaclear 50 filter help



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

If someone can give me a suggestion/help on my Aquaclear 50 that would be great. Its currently hanging on my 30 gallon tank, and only about 2 months old. The problem is that the water flow has decreased substantially! The water was coming out qutie strong when I first got it but do not know why its so slow now. I have rinsed out the foam and the biomax, but the flow of water is still slow. I can see that the tube is right above the impeller whole with no space in between. Hopefully someone can help me out! Thanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is your impeller clogged? might wanna clean that too!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I agree with eternity302.

The only thing left really is the impeller/impeller well. Check that the well is not clogged or that an impeller blade has not snapped off.


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

okay sweet, I'll try that when I get home, thanks!


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've noticed that with the AC filters, that the impeller well gets dirty pretty fast, at least once a month, take the motor off and give it a good rinse with hot water and you shouldn't have any more problems


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your help, it was actually the intake tube was clogged was gunk. I did also rinse out the impeller as wel just in case, now the flow is great! Thanks


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ yeah that's usually what it is. With most of these filters you have two tubes attached to each other so a lot of gunk gets stuck in the piece inside the bottom piece


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad it worked well for you!


----------

